

Warn your users when their network goes down.Make sure they don't lose anything. - zandi
http://nouincolor.com/heyoffline.js/

======
zandi
Heyoffline.js is framework-agnostic. No need for jQuery. It's written in
CoffeeScript, and compiled into JavaScript.

